# Duchess quiche



## medtran49 (Jun 30, 2018)

This is a recipe from the restaurant in Cinderella's Castle, it was King Stefan's Banquet Hall at the time, in Walt Disney World.  It was served at brunch/lunch.  
 
Duchess Quiche

4-6 strips bacon
1/2 to 3/4 cup chopped onion
2 cups (12 oz) diced or shredded Swiss cheese
3/4 cup diced ham (about 4.5 oz) - get a 1/4"thick slice of ham at deli and use about half of it, freeze remainder for a later quiche
1 9-inch deep dish pie shell
6 eggs 
1-1/4 cups milk
1-1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon white pepper (can use black)
pinch of nutmeg, can leave out
1/3 cup grated parm

Saute bacon until crisp. Remove and drain. Break up after it’s cool. Saute onion in bacon fat until tender. Remove from pan with slotted spoon and drain on paper towel. Scatter bacon, cheese, ham, onion over pie shell evenly. 

Beat eggs, add milk and spices. Pour into pie shell to mostly cover fillings.  Sprinkle parm on top. Bake at 350 for about 45 minutes until knife blade inserted in center of pie comes out clean. Serve with assorted fruits or salad. 

Can be made as a frittata (no crust), adjust amounts of ingredients depending on size of pan. 

Can add spinach. Saute fresh spinach in a dry pan, add some salt and pepper, cool, squeeze out ALL excess liquid then scatter over ingredients. Can also add cubed steamed/fried potatoes when making as a fritatta.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 30, 2018)

Yum!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 30, 2018)

Dutchess sounds kinda like Lorraine with added ham.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 30, 2018)

Thank you Med it looks wonderful and easy to make. 

P.S. How did you make the hash brown crust?


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 30, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> Dutchess sounds kinda like Lorraine with added ham.



That would be why I wrote what I did in the dinner thread.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 30, 2018)

Thanks much for this Med. I will be making it soon.


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 30, 2018)

msmofet said:


> Thank you Med it looks wonderful and easy to make.
> 
> P.S. How did you make the hash brown crust?



The recipe I saw (didn't copy it, we were going through old food mags) used frozen hash browns, thawed, dried on paper towels.  I used 2 big baking potatoes, grated, soaked, dried.  After I sauted the onions in the bacon grease, I put the potatoes in the pan with some s and p and a little veg oil and cooked them until they were just starting to brown.  Put them in in a greased pie pan, use the back of a big spoon to mold.  Bake at 375 for 30 minutes, then fill with quiche mixture and bake.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 30, 2018)

medtran49 said:


> That would be why I wrote what I did in the dinner thread.



Maybe that's why it sounded so clever to me...


----------



## profnot (Jun 30, 2018)

Recipe looks good!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 30, 2018)

medtran49 said:


> The recipe I saw (didn't copy it, we were going through old food mags) used frozen hash browns, thawed, dried on paper towels. I used 2 big baking potatoes, grated, soaked, dried. After I sauted the onions in the bacon grease, I put the potatoes in the pan with some s and p and a little veg oil and cooked them until they were just starting to brown. Put them in in a greased pie pan, use the back of a big spoon to mold. Bake at 375 for 30 minutes, then fill with quiche mixture and bake.


Oh that sounds fantastic. So you flipped the slice over with crust on top when served?
Thank you again.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 1, 2018)

msmofet said:


> ...P.S. How did you make the hash brown crust?


I made a different kind of quiche with a hash brown crust a few months ago. The crust was made in a different way from *medtran*'s recipe. It was from a "Southern Living" recipe. I don't know if this will help, but here's the link to my post with photo (http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/marathon-monday-dinner-4-16-2018-a-99886.html#post1547007) and to the recipe (Bacon-Hash Brown Quiche Recipe).


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 1, 2018)

You just cooked it in the skillet, didn't transfer to a pie plate.  Otherwise, it's the same method.  My skillets are either too big or too small for the # of eggs and filling I used, which is why I did the pie plate.  Otherwise, I would have done it in the skillet as well.


That actually may have been where I saw the method.  I remember looking at that recipe and thinking about it being 1 of the keepers when we were going through our old mags, which will be going to DD and the DGD that cooks for them to go through.


----------

